# Canon 80D focus



## chiefdeck (Jan 6, 2018)

Just got 80D and have question about focus points. When using one shot using any of the four AF modes when I press shutter button half way, like on my 6D, camera focus on image and I get green light in view finder and a little beep. No problem. When in AI Servo when using Zone Af, Large zone af, 45 point and press shutter button half way and achieve focus the points enlarge and become solid and change following subject, bird in flight, with no beep. But in single point focus, focus point does not seem to do anything. Am I missing something, I have not been able to thouroughly test all modes on flying birds because of lousy weather. Just trying to dial all this in so when good weather returns I will have a more thorough idea on how focus works. Any insight would be appreciated. Am using a 150-600mm Tamron for my birds in flight shots.


----------



## weepete (Jan 6, 2018)

RTFM

"NOTE
With AI Servo AF, the beeper will not sound even when focus is achieved. Also, the focus indicator <> in the viewfinder will not light up."

AF Modes (Differences between One-Shot AF/AI Servo AF/AI Focus AF) (EOS 80D)


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 7, 2018)

weepete said:


> RTFM
> 
> "NOTE
> With AI Servo AF, the beeper will not sound even when focus is achieved. Also, the focus indicator <> in the viewfinder will not light up."
> ...




yes, AI servo does not beep
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

